
Webassembly execution chain - tomcr
hey,
can someone explain the execution chain of a wasm file?
does it compile to native asm and then run? or does it emulate?
what happens if you try to execute wasm code inside the wasm code?<p>thanks!
======
rijoja
Well it's not to complicated really. Just as you've stated it compiles to a
subset of native asm. There's also a binary encoding, but that's basically
dictionary compression of the source code with a fixed dictionary.

I'm not sure what you mean with execute wasm code inside of wasm code? But
I'll attempt to answer the question from my understanding of it. Webassembly
is a subset of javascript, where the parts that cannot easily be optimized.
Due to this support for eval is not included. So no it's not possible.

~~~
tomcr
Thanks for the reply!

execute wasm code inside of wasm code -

what i meant is: just in theory, if i compile a dynamic lang interrupter with
JIT into wasm, will the generated asm code that JIT produce can run?

